# Suche RDA auf Blackmore oder Blackrock / Horde



## real pwnedge (19. Oktober 2013)

Suche eine Rolle der Auferstehung auf Blackmore oder Blackrock auf Seiten der Horde. Werde auf jeden Fall Spielzeit erwerben!


----------



## flasher77 (20. Oktober 2013)

Jo kann dir eine geben. Hab nen Hordler auf Blackmoore . Schick mir einfach dein Namen/Server per PN.


----------



## Galaxus2012 (14. November 2013)

hi zocke schon eine Ewigkeit auf Blackmoore Horde seite wenn DU interesse hast meld dich gern bei mir und falls du noch jemanden kennst gib ihn gern bescheid das ich rollen verschicke und werbe einen Freund anbiete


----------

